# Cat Show in north east - schedules ready now.



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Once again the Durham County Cat Show schedules are available for our cat show on the 30th May, which is the Saturday after Bank Holiday Monday. It is held at the Nissan Sports and Social Club about half a mile off the A19 (follow the signs to "Nissan Offices")

The schedules can be downloaded from our website at UK2.net and entries close on Monday 20th April, but I will still take entries for possibly a week after that date.

If anyone is interested in having a go at showing their cats (and you can show non-pedigrees as well as pedigrees) and wants to know what's involved, pm me or go to the website and download the schedule and entry form.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

sounds fun will my dog class as a cat?

:lol2:i dont think she will shes mahoosive lol...... X x X


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Only if she'll sit in a 2' x 2' cage for the day and purr! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

not likley sorry:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmmmmm...................................................... you're probably right! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

teeheee lol.... X x X


----------

